# [SOLVED] radeon driver kernel module

## Versable

```

...

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 11

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 12

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 13

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 14

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] drmOpen failed

(EE) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit failed!

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *
```

Don't know what to do, running a 2.4.26-gentoo-r9 kernel, I haven't added any modules, I followed the forum ATI howto..Last edited by Versable on Thu Mar 31, 2005 3:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## erikm

What is your question? The open radeon driver included with the kernel sources doesn't support 3D acceleration. It provides a better colour depth than the standard vga though...

----------

## Versable

I'd like to get 3d acceleration going, I am running Xorg and want to break the 200 fps barrier in gkxgears  :Neutral: .

Anyone have any Idea?

----------

## erikm

Ok, assuming you are running a later version xorg (>= 6.8.0):

Step 1: 

```
emerge ati-drivers
```

2: If you haven't started Xorg before, do 

```
xorgconfig
```

 and make sure everything works with the open radeon drivers first. The resulting xorg.conf can be used as a template

for coming ones, which helps troubleshooting tremendously. I would also save this working xorg.conf somewhere.

3:

```
/opt/ati/bin/fglrxconfig
```

 Write the resulting xorg.conf to a non-default location, like /root or your home dir or whatever.

4: Copy the section concerning RGB and fonts from your old xorg.conf to the one generated by fglrxconfig. Move this modified xorg.conf to /etc/X11.

5: 

```
opengl-update ati
```

6: Restart Xorg, and do 

```
glxinfo | grep rendering
```

 Assuming you followed the ATI howto correctly and have x11-drm installed (and dri disabled in the kernel), you should see

something like

```
 Direct Rendering: Yes
```

 (I don't remember the exact string).

Finally, your glxgears should show way more than 200 fps .... :Wink:  Good Luck!!!

----------

## erikm

Oh btw...

I suppose you have checked that your graphics card really is a radeon, using lspci for instance?

----------

## Versable

I couldn't find where to uncheck the DRI in the kernel so that might have been the problem too? Under what menu pint is it i went through all of em but still couldn't find it

----------

## erikm

Ok, here is a nice guide...

----------

## Versable

Just what I needed, thanks

----------

## Versable

I reinstalled, followed everything correctly, now it's still not working. In the Xorg.0.log config it now says that "Direct rendering is not yet supported on Radeon 9500/9700 and newer cards"

crap!

Also when I use glxgears it tells me:

Xlib: extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

I think it might be because I am using an old portage snapshot, so it might be using the old ati-drivers (If I recall correctly, the new Xorg drivers from ATi were released somewhat recently, so I might have problems because I use the old Xfree support drivers without Xorg support?)... I'll reinstall gentoo tommorow with the newest 2005 portage snapshot and a emerge --sync

----------

## erikm

I wouldn't go as far as reinstalling Gentoo... Upgrading portage to the latest version and syncing is at worst a ten minute process. On the other hand, if I were you I would consider installing the latest Xorg available... I use 6.8.2, and i'm very happy with it. My gfx cards are a 9800 Pro @ XT and a 9700 M, so your card is definitely supported.

EDIT: I never read the dri guide myself... it seems a little outdated. I use 2.6 kernels and have not checked the kernel dri tickbox, since I use the dri provided in the x11-drm package.

----------

## Versable

How would I update Xorg... I mean I have gnome and everything set up, but they are probably all old versions, how do I uninstall or update them?

----------

## erikm

Well, most people seem to use 

```
emerge -Udav packagename
```

 where "packagename" would be gnome or xorg in this case. Unfortunately, I think you could almost count on a major update like that breaking other packages you have.... at least if you run unstable branch ("~x86", for instance). You could just try 

```
AUTOCLEAN="yes" emerge xorg
```

 I suppose...

Anyway, should anything break, you can also be certain there are plenty of people around these forums who are willing and able to help you.  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: Assuming an updated xorg doesn't require you to update Gnome, I think a xorg update only is the safest bet.

----------

## Versable

Thanks for all the help, I'll let you know if I get it running  :Smile: 

----------

## Versable

Didn't work.....

I get this error when running glxgears though:

```
Xlib: extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
```

----------

## Versable

GOT IT WORKING!  :Smile: 

I had to change my arpenture size from 64 to 128 mb ram in the bios....  :Wink: 

----------

